# No churn ice cream



## FreshGround (Dec 13, 2022)

I looked back a few pages and didn't see any discussions of this so I thought I'd start a thread.

I'm a big fan of no-churn ice cream because a) it is easy, b) it is quick to make, c) the creative flavor possibilities are endless, and d) it is delicious.

My basic methodology is this:

1) whip a pint of cream to soft peaks - I use a hand mixer with whip attachment

2) whip in a can of condensed milk (no evaporated, as it isn't sweetened - condensed is sweetened)

3) whip in the alcohol mixture - 1 always use 2 Tbs. of vanilla, which contains alcohol.  Then in addition I use 2 Tbs of some other alcohol.  If I have a liqueur with the same flavor the ice cream will be I use that, e.g. Creme de Cacao for chocolate, Kahlua for coffee, triple sec for orange swirl, or just vodka if there is no liqueur match.  This step is important not so much for taste, but for texture.  It keeps the ice cream from freezing Roch hard.

4) then choose and incorporate flavoring.  I've made chocolate (cocoa powder), coffee (instance coffee made with a little bit of hot water and then cooled down), orange swirl (partially defrosted frozen orange juice), chocolate chip (mini dark chocolate chips)

5) pour mixture into Tupperware containers and pop into freezer overnight

6) enjoy delicious ice cream the next day.

Making the ice cream takes about 20 minutes, but you need to plan ahead for freezing time.  If anyone makes this I'd love to know any tips you might have, or tweaks to my process.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 13, 2022)

Now that is interesting. How is the texture as compared to other ice cream?
Jim


----------



## FreshGround (Dec 13, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Now that is interesting. How is the texture as compared to other ice cream?
> Jim


Perfectly scoopable.  Somewhere between Dreyers and Haagen Das.  Not hard at all.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh heck.....Now your gonna make me have to try this.
Jim


----------



## FreshGround (Dec 13, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Oh heck.....Now your gonna make me have to try this.
> Jim



Just be sure not to leave out the alcohol.  It is the key to the texture.


----------



## clifish (Dec 13, 2022)

Could the evaporated milk be used with an artificial sweatner to lower the carb count?  I would love to do a rum raison ice cream.  Yes I know the rum and raison will add to the carb but I would love to lesson it anyway I can.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 13, 2022)

That seems easy enough for me, lol.  Definitely going to try.  Thanks for sharing and I will let you know how it was.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2022)

Sounds great! Bookmarked to try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 14, 2022)

WOOOOOOW
I am all about good sweet ice cream. This will happen. Thanks for posting 
and I also bookmarked

David


----------



## FreshGround (Dec 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> Could the evaporated milk be used with an artificial sweatner to lower the carb count?  I would love to do a rum raison ice cream.  Yes I know the rum and raison will add to the carb but I would love to lesson it anyway I can.


I haven't done it but it sounds like it could work.  If you try that let us know how it turns out, if you don't mind.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2022)

I make churned ice cream quite often, but I'll sure give your method a try!
Gary


----------

